# Managuense (jaguar cichlid) for sale



## fish-wizz (Oct 13, 2007)

Male Managuense for sale foot long but will get a few inches bigger £40 ono. if your interested let me know asap really needs a new home


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

yep those are the bomb fish too! why you selling your bad boyz?


----------



## fish-wizz (Oct 13, 2007)

I just dont have the space or time to look after them properly now. They will be sadly missed. have you got fish your self?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

yep, but over the years i've kept almost everything. now i just have a nice planted tank with beau-coup community fish and a small salt water. had things from arrowans to leaf fish. i just keep these two now.


----------



## fish-wizz (Oct 13, 2007)

ive had a various fish these are my favourite but due to new job and silly hours i cant look after them so i would love for them to go to somebody that knows what they are doing. i was going to give them to my local aquatuic centre but thought i would have a go at seeling them first. i have got pictures but i am tryin to figure out how to get them on here lol


----------



## fish-wizz (Oct 13, 2007)

not the best picture but if u want more ill try and get more.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

oh yea, that's nice!!:no1:


----------



## fish-wizz (Oct 13, 2007)

HABU said:


> oh yea, that's nice!!:no1:


hes lovely but i really dont have the time to look after him properly! u ever thought bout having bigger fish again?


----------



## daxy1 (Aug 21, 2007)

mate i would love him but i dont have room however my brother does ill ask him and let you know 
that is a stunner :no1:

for all those that said a pirahna would kick a cichlids ass take a look at this fish lol


----------



## fish-wizz (Oct 13, 2007)

daxy1 said:


> mate i would love him but i dont have room however my brother does ill ask him and let you know
> that is a stunner :no1:
> yeah if you could that would be great let me know
> fish- wizz


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

george you need some better pics, none of them do any justice to the fish. Specially not wolfies.


----------



## fish-wizz (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah i no i am tryin just keep forgetting lol try and get some tomorrow lol


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

you put them up anywhere else? and whats with the name, you loser lol


----------



## fish-wizz (Oct 13, 2007)

nah not yet lol any ideas where i could put them up?
and the name was adams idea coz e uses it aswell lol


----------

